# Suggestions for newer "subcompact" or "compact"



## Counsel (Jul 13, 2009)

I currently carry a Sig P239 (.40 S&W), and I am happy with the gun--I actually really appreciate the quality and feel of the weapon.

However, I have seen handguns like the Walther PPS, the Kahr PM9, Kel Tec FM9, and others that are smaller and lighter than the Sig.

I am thinking of getting a smaller pistol that would be easier to conceal than the P239--perhaps in a pocket rather than in a holster. I would like to get opinions from those who have used the P239 and other, smaller, handguns as to how they like their smaller handgun(s).

I am willing to go to .380 Auto or 9mm for a caliber.

If anyone has pictures of the P239 next to any handgun you would recommend, I'd like to see them. 

Suggestions?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I was in the market for the PM9 (Good luck finding one NIB) and I tired of waiting for it so I went with the P239 in 40S&W also. Sweet gun and it shoots great.

I was carrying the Glock 23 and Sig P229 in a holster and fanny pack. I don't have a problem wearing the holster. The P239 is alot thinner and it hugs the hip better to reduce the printing of the gun. Really I don't care if it prints or not as long as it stays under the shirt.

Wish I could help comparing it to the PM9 but I don't have one - and probably won't get one right away now that I have the P239. The PM9 interested me because of the 3" barrel and it looked like a nice pocket gun. I don't think there is anyone in the small gun market right now that can compare to the PM9 for size.

Good Luck


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sig should have the P250 in sc out very soon. I have the compact .45 IWB and it's not too bad. You can conversions for 9mm, 357 sig, 40 and 45, also full size, compact or sub. All with the same "gun".

By the way, my 250 has not skipped a beat after about 700 rounds. One reload did not fire out of that 700 but there was a definite primer strike so I blamed the reloaded ammo for that.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy a Kel-Tec P-3AT and be done with it, for under $300...

JW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought a PM-9 a couple years ago, thinking it was a pocket gun.

It is a great CCW, but, it's just a little large for a pocket gun. I did not want to go below the 9x19 threshold for self-defense, but finally did have to settle for a .380, in the form of a Ruger LCP.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Counsel said:


> I am thinking of getting a smaller pistol that would be easier to conceal than the P239--perhaps in a pocket rather than in a holster. I would like to get opinions from those who have used the P239 and other, smaller, handguns as to how they like their smaller handgun(s).


I have a 239, but I never carry it as it is too large and heavy for it's capacity. I do however carry a PM9 and a P3AT, along with a G26 during the winter. All these I prefer over the 239. However, I do not carry any of these in my pockets, as I do not care to have that much bulk and weight in my pockets.

I think that if you are going to get a smaller gun, then go with something that makes a substantial difference. The Kahr CW-series will make a noticeable difference in all dimensions and weight - the PM-series will make a huge difference. Also look at an airweight J-frame too. These won't save much in the area of size, but will weigh much less.

If you are still keeping track of this thread and still need a comparison pic, let me know.


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

Counsel said:


> I am willing to go to .380 Auto or 9mm for a caliber.Suggestions?


I have tested a Sig P238 and really like how it shot and the trigger feel was excellent. small and .380 acp. the only problem with the gun is I had some light strikes where the round was not discharged a couple of times. this may have been a random occurence as the gun store owner said he has never had that problem before. but, I am going to test the 238 again at another range and see if the same thing happens.


----------

